# LED upgrade for Husqvarna 10530 she



## stihl066 (Feb 7, 2015)

The halogen bulb burned out on my Husqvarna 10530 sbe a year or two ago and I've been wanting to upgrade to LEDs ever since. After reading the great thread on how to do the LED upgrade, I purchased the parts and got started. I'm think of mounting these two 18 watt LED bars in the two square holes that already existed on the auger housing:









Another view of the location:










Here's the bridge rectifier with dual 2200 mfd capacitors as well as a 4 amp quick blow fuse (each LED array is rated at 1.5 amps I believe):









Second view of the circuit:









Hope to get it all wired together and tested out before the next storm hits on Sunday.


----------



## putty (Mar 13, 2015)

seems like a good place to mount the lights, any update how it turned out?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a good mounting location... If you never hit the top of the bucket on snowbanks, snowdrifts.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I was thinking of replacing the light on my 10530SBE with an LED. I noticed that some of the newer Husqvarna snow throwers come from the factory with an LED light and they use the same console panel with the same bezel for the light. I'm thinking that I could just order the LED light (# 58168202) and wire harness (# 532445029) for the newer throwers. I'm assuming all the electronics necessary for the LED to operate properly will be built-in. It would cost about $35-40 for both parts.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Stihl066, I've been looking for pictures of the auger control and traction drive control levers of the 10530SBE. I completely stripped down my 10530SBE and repainted all metal parts and replaced broken or worn parts (gearbox assembly, chute rotator assembly). I took many pictures before taking it apart, but I didn't get clear pictures of how those levers are assembled (mounted to control panel). Plus, I can't figure out how the torsion spring under the left lever (drive wheels) installs. The manual diagrams don't make any sense. Luckily I took better pictures for the rest of the thrower.


If it would be possible for you to take some close up pictures showing the levers mounting and how that torsion spring is oriented, would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------

